# Training Books



## mcl116 (Jan 29, 2013)

Want to read up a bit on raising a puppy.

Anybody have some good books or websites that they used?

Thanks!


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

One of the most recommended books on this site is "The art of training a puppy" by the monks of New Skete. I haven't read it, but it may be worth checking out since so many others have.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

This website by Ian Dunbar, will have some good information for you.

https://www.siriuspup.com/free-downloads

Also suggest getting the book. On Talking Terms with Dogs by Turid Rugaas


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I like The Culture Clash by Jean Donaldson.


----------



## Rilelen (Jan 11, 2015)

I love "The Focused Puppy" by Deb Jones and Judy Keller. 

Sue Ailsby's Training Levels website is also great - and free!


----------



## bixx (Sep 8, 2015)

I swear by Sophia Yin's method.  Title: How to behave so your dog behaves, plus her videos on youtube.


----------



## karrielou (Feb 12, 2015)

Pilgrim123 said:


> One of the most recommended books on this site is "The art of training a puppy" by the monks of New Skete. I haven't read it, but it may be worth checking out since so many others have.


Check out their video. It's neat to watch them and get a sense of what they do.


----------

